# HF pipe clamps



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with the HF pipe clamps listed here?

http://www.harborfreight.com/3-4-quarter-inch-pipe-clamp-with-base-94053.html

Or maybe you could suggest somewhere else to get decent pipe clamps at a reasonable price.

Thanks,
-Jeff


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

You can get the Besseys on Amazon for about $13 shipped.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I have some of them... They work fine, but not all that smooth to adjust...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

PaperJam said:


> Does anyone have experience with the HF pipe clamps listed here?
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/3-4-quarter-inch-pipe-clamp-with-base-94053.html
> 
> ...


Those are just fine. There is not anything really magical about pipe clamps.

George


----------



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> There is not anything really magical about pipe clamps.
> 
> George


I was hoping they would magically glue-up my table top tonight while I'm sleeping. Then I'd have someone to blame for the "imperfections". :blink:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have 4 of them. They are decent enough. Yes the Besseys and Jorgensens can be had on Amazon for about $13.00 and change, but at regular price, these are $4.00 cheaper, and they go on sale from time to time, I have seen them as low as $6.00. You will pay a lot more for the needed pipe than anything....


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

i have some of these as well and they work..i also have the HF aluminum square tube type clamps, the 36", and they seem alright for 13 dollars roughly, i'd suppose they'd defelect if you kill them with pressure, but for glue ups seems to me like if your trying to put that much pressure maybe you should have stoped by the joiner on the way to glue up.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

troyd1976 said:


> i have some of these as well and they work..i also have the HF aluminum square tube type clamps, the 36", and they seem alright for 13 dollars roughly, i'd suppose they'd defelect if you kill them with pressure, but for glue ups seems to me like if your trying to put that much pressure maybe you should have stoped by the joiner on the way to glue up.


I tried the bar clamps and found them not to be worth the paper the receipt was printed on... Promptly returned them...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I tried the bar clamps and found them not to be worth the paper the receipt was printed on... Promptly returned them...
> 
> 
> > I like the HF bar clamps- never had an issue with them.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> Those are just fine. There is not anything really magical about pipe clamps.
> 
> George


+1. That's the truth. Pipe clamps were my first clamps. With the flea markets here there is always someone that has them new in packages for as cheap as 2 sets for $5. I have no idea what brand they are, but they work fine. I buy 1/2" and 3/4". 












 







.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

An added benefit of the pipe clamp system is the ability to extend them by threading the other ends and joining them with pipe sockets . Our longest pipes are 3 meter ones and for some kitchen units and tables we need longer ones .


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Manuka Jock said:


> An added benefit of the pipe clamp system is the ability to extend them by threading the other ends and joining them with pipe sockets . Our longest pipes are 3 meter ones and for some kitchen units and tables we need longer ones .


+1
I bought several 3/4 ones from HF on sale. $4.99 IIRC. Used 18" in all of them and have several 24" w/connectors for longer jobs. Easier storage, that way.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I have some of them... They work fine, but not all that smooth to adjust...


Even my good ones get that way, started waxing the pipes with paraffin, lot less trouble now.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Biscobob said:


> Even my good ones get that way, started waxing the pipes with paraffin, lot less trouble now.


I don't want my pipes waxy smooth. First off, I wouldn't want wax residue to get on the work. Secondly, the ends seem to hold better when the pipe is anything but smooth.











 







.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have had trouble with Columbia brand pipe clamps. The action is so rough they are a pain to use. I have some 1/2" HF ones and one of them fell apart on me. Otherwise they work fine. I do prefer the pony's though. They just feel substantial.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I don't want my pipes waxy smooth. First off, I wouldn't want wax residue to get on the work. Secondly, the ends seem to hold better when the pipe is anything but smooth.


Haven't had any problems with them holding, of course I never crank them down too much, just enough to squeeze a little glue out. Have never had a problem with getting wax on anything either, just use a light rub mostly. Even if I did get wax on the wood, I'm just gonna blow that layer away on the jointer or the lathe anyway. I do see how it could be problematic in other situations though. Good Point


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had trouble with the cheap imports, i like the Ponys the best, have about 25 of them with various lenght pipe.I would like to fine aluminum pipe so glue ups wouldn;t be so heavy. Also would like to plastic pads the the 1/2" pipe size, do they make them?


----------

